# How to install skins ???



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

that would work


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Brads or pins placed where the trims and panels will hide the holes would be a simple solution.

The glue will do the holding--you just need to keep the panel flat and in place till the glue dries.

--Mike--


----------



## zman22 (Feb 24, 2010)

*cut location...*

OK, Thanks for the replies.
Now, should I cut the skin to stop just before the last cabinet which allready is finished as you can see in the picture. I ask this because the decorative panel on that last cabinet will be slightly in compared to the others.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd made the 'skin' the full length--with a toe kick cut out.(on the right hand end) If you don't --how would you hide the raw cut edge?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You don't choose to use contact cement?


----------



## zman22 (Feb 24, 2010)

*raw edge*

Didnt think about the raw edge by the toe kick. However, if I am looking at the end "book shelf" cabinet straight on, wouldnt the raw edge show above the toe kick? How would I hide that? I'm probably just not getting something here.


Thanks


----------



## zman22 (Feb 24, 2010)

*contact cement?*

_"You don't choose to use contact cement?_ "

Didnt choose anything yet. What's best?:huh:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is the 'skin' 1/4 inch? If it is the face frame on the right end cabinet will hide the edge.

as to the toe kick cut out for the right end cabinet--the toe kick board will cover the cut--stain or paint the end of the toe kick to match.

--Mike--


----------



## zman22 (Feb 24, 2010)

*got it...*

Starting to get it all now. THANKS a MILLLLLIIOOONNNNN :thumbsup:


----------



## zman22 (Feb 24, 2010)

*face frame on the right issue*

_"Is the 'skin' 1/4 inch? If it is the face frame on the right end cabinet will hide the edge."_

Have an issue Mike, the skin is 1/4 inch but the face frame on the right end cabinet does not have a lip. It's pretty much flat on the edge. So, the skin will reveal the unfinished end. In other words there is no lip to bring the skin up to.
Should I go back to the original plan installing the skin only over the other cabinets and not the end one. Then the deco panel on the end cabinet would technically be the guy that hides the unfinished side of the skin.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

use an outside corner molding to hide the exposed edge


----------

